# Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)



## ChIpO89 (30. August 2013)

Hey lieber Boarder,

habe heute beim angeln in der Adria in Kroatien diesen Fisch gefangen...

Was ist das für einer??? 

Danke an alle #6


----------



## spike999 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

n lippfisch


----------



## ChIpO89 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

achja... und dieser hier :q


----------



## ChIpO89 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*



spike999 schrieb:


> n lippfisch



echt??? habe ich auch gedacht... aber die Bilder die ich im Internet gesehen habe... waren halt wesentlich Größer und die "lippen" halt viel extremer...


----------



## ChIpO89 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*



ChIpO89 schrieb:


> echt??? habe ich auch gedacht... aber die Bilder die ich im Internet gesehen habe... waren halt wesentlich Größer und die "lippen" halt viel extremer...



und beißen die auch auf Brot??? 
Oder war das mehr zufall???


----------



## ChIpO89 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

meerjunker vielleicht??


----------



## Donald84 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

2.Bild: Goldstriemenbrasse


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

Petri zu deinen Aquarienfischen 
der erste ein KNEZ(kroat.), (lat. Coris julis) - auf deutsch Meerjunker?
der zweite eine Salpa(kroat.), (lat. Sarpa salpa) - oder wie oben benannt eine Goldstriemenbrasse.
Aber warum angelst du auf solche Kleinfische? Ich mein, am Baggersee angelt doch auch niemand Sonnenbarsche (was jedoch gut wäre... ) 
LG


----------



## pasmanac (31. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*



glavoc schrieb:


> Aber warum angelst du auf solche Kleinfische?



Vielleicht braucht er ja KöFis ?!#c


----------



## 1.AVM (31. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

hab ich in Kroatien auch schon gefangen  Vom ufer mit Schneckenfleisch, wie die Einheimischen


----------



## ChIpO89 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

Ich habe den beiden nicht gesagt bitte bitte nimmt meinen Köder und kommt raus |kopfkrat

hatte eigentlich auf Meeräsche gehofft #h

Aber naja.... DANKE FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN

Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Fotos |supergri


----------



## zulu (1. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

der knez ist ein topköder

haken direkt auf die 0.35mono - hauptschnur

den einzelhaken im hinteren schwanzbereich oben einhängen

dann an der freien leine ,  an der riffkante losschwimmen lassen

und....schnur geben

der fisch geht zäh in die tiefe ....dort wo dentex lauert

#h

Z.


----------



## porbeagle (2. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*



glavoc schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Aquarienfischen
> der erste ein KNEZ(kroat.), (lat. Coris julis) - auf deutsch Meerjunker?
> der zweite eine Salpa(kroat.), (lat. Sarpa salpa) - oder wie oben benannt eine Goldstriemenbrasse.
> Aber warum angelst du auf solche Kleinfische? Ich mein, am Baggersee angelt doch auch niemand Sonnenbarsche (was jedoch gut wäre... )
> LG



Ich fange gezielt Sonnenbarsche.:vik:


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch??? (Kroatien; Dalmatien; Adria)*

@ porbeagle - okay, hast mich überzeugt! #6 
Auch unser See ist "verseucht"...vielleicht der perfekte Köderfisch? Nehme ich mir jetzt auf jedenfall fest vor...kleine Frage, - was ist dein Topköder?  
und dann mit Fangfotos posten... 
Nx für ungut !
lg


----------

